# Balancing in War



## Flywa (24. September 2008)

Wie findet ihr das Balancing in WAR?
Also findet ihr dass es "imba" Karrieren gibt oder findet ihr alles passt so wie es ist?

/discuss 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Korak (24. September 2008)

Da das Spiel auf Gruppenspiel ausgelegt ist, kann man das jetzt wohl noch sehr schlecht sagen.


----------



## HGVermillion (24. September 2008)

Passt im großen und ganzen, einige Klassen sind noch etwas zu stark gegen ihre Conterklasse, aka Tanks gegen Range, aber ansonsten ist es genau so wie es sein sollte.


----------



## Madaa (24. September 2008)

Meine Klasse ist IMMER die schwächste, die anderen sind sau stark, nur meine nicht. :/


Und das Gras beim Nachbarn ist auch viel grüner. *grrrr* 





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Mfg Madaa


----------



## Brutus Warhammer (24. September 2008)

Gibt momentan noch kein wirkliches Balancing.
Imba Klassen, bezogen auf den jeweiligen Levelbereich, sind noch an der Tagesordnung.

Da bedarf es noch einiger Nerf Patches, aber die kommen sicher bald.


----------



## Silvanoshei (24. September 2008)

Nun, ich bin der Meinung dass WAR sehr schön gebalanced ist. Nur eine Klasse ist mir bisher ein Dorn im Auge gewesen: Der Sigmarpriester bzw Jünger des Khaine. Ich finde dass er zu viel aushält, zu stark heilt und zu viel Schaden macht. Meiner Meinung nach sollte sich die gewählte Karriere (oder wie man es nennen will) stärker zeigen. Außerdem ist mir aufgefallen dass Hexenkrieger/jäger und weiße Löwen einen sehr großen Schadensoutput haben. Aber vielleicht wird das ja noch im Endgame. Da mein Charakter noch nicht auf Level 40 ist kann ich noch nichts wirklich sicher sagen!

mfg. Silva


----------



## Linuxx (24. September 2008)

ich find die jünger auch etwas imbalanced, kann doch eigendlich nicht sein das einer 3 hochelfen auf einmal oder? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
oder wir waren zu nuubi  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Selor Kiith (24. September 2008)

Als Sigmarpriester bzw. Jünger des Khaine muss man eben Schaden machen damit man überhaupt ansatzweise heilen kann.
Und das Balancing geht ganz gut meiner Meinung nach... das mit dem Konterklassen funktioniert sehr gut



Brutus schrieb:


> Gibt momentan noch kein wirkliches Balancing.
> Imba Klassen, bezogen auf den jeweiligen Levelbereich, sind noch an der Tagesordnung.
> 
> Da bedarf es noch einiger Nerf Patches, aber die kommen sicher bald.



Liegt wohl daran das du immer von deiner Konterklasse umgehauen wurdest oder? Das ist auch so gewollt... Stein Schere Papier eben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## SirDamatadore (24. September 2008)

Naja mein Erzmagier hat schon ganz gut Power. Würde mich nicht wundern wenn der bald nicht mehr soviel schaden macht. Aber vielleicht ist es ja nur am Anfang so und in den höhern levels gleicht sich das aus.


----------



## Shadar004 (24. September 2008)

also ich hab noch nicht bemerkt dass manche klassen imba sind aber warscheinlich kommt das auch durch diesen guten gruppenspielaspekt von war zustande


----------



## Flanko (24. September 2008)

Chaosbarbar und Schwarzork sind meiner meinung zu stark und mechas sind zu schwach die geschütztürme hauen nur 20 schaden raus auf lvl 14 :/


----------



## Realtec (24. September 2008)

erstmal als vorwort ja ich spiele DoK

und jetzt zum "siggi bzw dok ist imba!!111" ihr habt einfach mal garkein plan sorry.... im pvp ist er NULL imba. Er heilt sau schlecht, hält nix aus trotz lifesteal im nahkampf.das einzige positive ist der dmg.

im soloplay oder im 1on1 ist er imba das geb ich zu, aber das spiel ist kein 1on1 sondern n gruppenspiel....


----------



## LenoxMcDuff (24. September 2008)

Was ich so sehe ist das Spiel schon sehr gut gebalanced, die Konterklassen hauen sich gegenseitig um, bei den Spiegelklassen passiert wenig.

Vielleicht die Tanks noch etwas zu stark gegen Fernkämpfer, als Heiler fällt mir jedenfalls auf wie unbehelligt die durch Massen von Gegnern laufen können.

Wenn ich als Schamane mal 1v1 gegen einen Order Heiler mache ist das eine never ending Story, habs 3 mal gemacht und wir haben jeweils nach paar min aufgegeben, niemand bekommt den anderen down. Anders meine Konterklasse die Nahkämpfer Weißer Löwe, Hexenjäger hauen mir ganz schön was rein. Stört mich aber nicht bei 100 Fuß Heilreichweite müssen die so nah ran, das sie in der Regel selbst Tod sind wenn ich mal sterbe.

Viele sagen ja das der Sigmarpriester noch etwas zu stark ist, konnte ich so noch nicht beobachten, hab mal einen bis lvl10 angespielt war schon sehr stark aber hat auch seine Konter.


----------



## Protek (24. September 2008)

Flywa schrieb:


> Wie findet ihr das Balancing in WAR?
> Also findet ihr dass es "imba" Karrieren gibt oder findet ihr alles passt so wie es ist?
> 
> /discuss
> ...




Ich will lieber eine Klasse mit der es Challenge ist einen Gegner zu legen, es ist doch nicht witzig ein paar Knöpfe zu drücken und 100% win zu haben, dann lieber jeden Tag neue Herausforderung, aber so im Allgemein find ich sollte man paar Klassen noch verbessern bezüglich dmg output usw ^^ 

Bisschen die overpower Klassen ausgleichen.


----------



## Selor Kiith (24. September 2008)

LenoxMcDuff schrieb:


> bei den Spiegelklassen passiert wenig.



Ja das ist immer lustig, wenn man mal im Szenario einen Jünger des Khaine erwischt... am besten noch etwas abgelegen und man kann bis zum ende des Szenarios durch die Zeitbegrenzung aufeinander einprügeln, wenn weder der Jünger noch der Sigmarit einen groben Fehler macht :-D


----------



## Creazy (24. September 2008)

finde es noch etwas früh um "ZOMFG OLOLOL die klasse is imba" zu schreien.

Es wird sich zeigen wer im high end content die hosen anhaben wird. und ich glaube das es spätestens dann keine klasse geben wird die zu kurz kommt.


----------



## Nachtrot (24. September 2008)

Madaa schrieb:


> Meine Klasse ist IMMER die schwächste, die anderen sind sau stark, nur meine nicht. :/
> 
> 
> Und das Gras beim Nachbarn ist auch viel grüner. *grrrr*
> ...



Aber Homer, aber das liegt daran das du auf unserem Rasen immer umfällst.


----------



## Clarion (24. September 2008)

ich find den jünger jetzt nicht gerade imba. der hot ist zwar stark, vor allem in kombi mit dem zerfetzen. allerdings lässt der schaden meiner meinung nach zu wünschen übrig. is klar, weil er ja kein reiner dd is. 
hab bisher nen jünger nen chaosbarbar und nen hexenjäger gezockt, und da hinkt der dmg doch schon merklich.


----------



## derwaynez (24. September 2008)

Ich findd runenpriester imba probier die mal alleine down zu bekommen und schaden machen se auch noch...


----------



## Cictani (24. September 2008)

balancing ist nicht vorhanden, alle reden vom schere stein papier system aber keiner konnte mir bis jetzt erklären wer stein, wer schere und wer papier sein soll


----------



## Selor Kiith (24. September 2008)

Irgendwer hatte mal nen tolles kleines Diagramm ge"zeichnet" wie es sich verhält...

Es geht doch nicht darum welche Klasse jetzt genau der Stein ist, es geht um das System!

Das eben eine Bestimmte Klasse gegen eine andere sehr stark ist aber wiederrum gegen eine andere sehr schwach...
Analogie hierzu: Stein

Der Stein ist stark gegen die Schere aber zugleich Schwach gegen das Papier

Und nur weil du das System nicht verstehst/nicht verstehen willst heißt es nicht das es kein Balancing gibt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Edit:
Gefunden



Vermillion_von_Baelgun schrieb:


> Range DD <- - - - - - - - Heiler
> v _____________________ ^
> v _____________________ ^
> v _____________________ ^
> ...


----------



## Cictani (24. September 2008)

Selor schrieb:


> Irgendwer hatte mal nen tolles kleines Diagramm ge"zeichnet" wie es sich verhält...
> 
> Es geht doch nicht darum welche Klasse jetzt genau der Stein ist, es geht um das System!
> 
> ...



Du brauchst mir nicht erklären dass papier stein schlägt, nur wer ist das in dem scheiß spiel? Tja da hat keiner Ahnung, aber von dem Konzept reden, nur wenn man keinen zuordnen kann gibts dieses system auch nicht.

Warum mosh ich mit meinem Tank mit 2h vor allem range dds und heiler um, wenn ich doch gegen die keine chance hätte?


----------



## Selor Kiith (24. September 2008)

Siehe meine Editierung...


----------



## Cictani (24. September 2008)

Dumm auch nur, dass man nen tank mit nem range dd kaum so schnell down bekommt bis er bei einem auch schon ist 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Selor Kiith (24. September 2008)

Du sollst auch nicht alleine den Helden markieren wollen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Abgesehen davon gibt es wohl genug Fähigkeiten das man den Gegner verlangsamt, festhält etc. 

Aber was mach ich mir bei einem kleinen Flamer die Mühe 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Ist doch wurscht was man sagt du findest immer was woran du dich aufgeilen kannst :-)


----------



## Cictani (24. September 2008)

Oh welch tolles balancing wenn ich mit 5 gegen 1 kämpfe gewinne ich, ja da muss es ja gebalanced sein. Gäbe es dein tolles System müsste ich mit nem Range DD jeden Tank umhauen, ohne dass er ne chance hätte, wenn ich gleichgut spiele, ist aber nicht so. Und heiler killen range dds? naja ich weiß ja auch nicht. Kann nur den schwachsinn von schere, stein papier system nicht mehr höhren, weils nicht existiert in war.

Kritik am Spiel wird von manchen auch aufgefasst als wäre es persönlich, evtl. solltet ihr euch überlegen, ob ihr euch nicht zu sehr schon mit dem spiel identifiziert.


----------



## Arben (24. September 2008)

Ich als Chosen kann bestätigen, das RangeDDs keine große Mühe machen wenn ich dran stehe...
Aber komm mal alleine an so einen dran, jeder hat 10 Sekunden shackle und falls dieser gebrochen wird noch Slows. 

Imba finde ich zur Zeit keine Klasse, ist wohl einfach ne Gewöhnungssache, dass man gegen einige Klasse niemals eine Chance haben wird sofern der Gegner nicht schläft.


----------



## Caveman1979 (24. September 2008)

Es geht schon wobei mich eigendlich nur eins stört das dumme rum gekicke in den szenarios das sollten sie auf jedenfall überarbeiten!
Also nicht direkt den kick aber die reichweite sollte heftig abgeschwächt werden.Das nimmt die lust am game jedesmal den gegner anzustürmen dann wegzufliegen und das wiederholt sich dann solange bis man in einen schadensbereich fliegt und dort stirbt keine kills für gegner und trotzdem alle platt?





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



@Cictani: könnte War ein Gruppenspiel sein?


----------



## OldboyX (24. September 2008)

Die Balance ist sehr gut wie ich finde. Natürlich nicht perfekt (was sie auch nie sein wird), aber doch so gestaltet, dass mir bisher keine Karriere in Szenarien als übermäßig stark oder schwach aufgefallen ist. Entscheidend ist hauptsächlich wer an der Tastatur sitzt und das ist gut so.

Tanks haben es schwer gegen Fernnkämpfer, nur kommt das in Szenarios nicht sehr zur Geltung weil man eine reine 1 on 1 Situation da so gut wie nie vorfindet. Habe nun schon das ein oder andere Duell versucht und an einen gut gespielten Fernkämpfer komm ich in einem Großteil der Kämpfe niemals ran (snare remove hat 60 sec cooldown).

Klar, sobald der Tank dran ist, ists meist aus für den Fernkämpfer. Viele Fernkämpfer scheinen hier aber noch auf die Funktionsweise anderer MMOs getrimmt zu sein (i.e. ich steh da mal und wenn er bisschen rankommt ist ja nicht so schlimm).


PS: Das knockback finde ich absolut gelungen, da es ein zusätzliches taktisches Element einbringt. Im Tor z.B. muss man schon darauf achten wo man steht.


----------



## HGVermillion (24. September 2008)

Selor schrieb:


> Edit:
> Gefunden



Ich wusste das Ding ist eines Tages noch zwas gut. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Und das Balancing verhält sich im großen und ganzen ja so wie es sein soll, Die Tanks lachen über die MeleeDDs, diese machen meistens die Heiler fertig (mit meistens ist gemeint das die Heiler in Nah, und Fernkämpfer aufgeteilt sind, gegen Nahkampfheiler hat man es als MeleeDD schwerer als gegen FernkampfHeiler), so gesehen kann man die Heiler in Nah und Fernkämfper einteilen, dann passt auch ein dreieck, die Melees machen die Fernkämpfer platt und die Fernkämpfer die Tanks wenn sie sie nicht an sich ranlassen.

Und beschwerden das der Tank an einen rankommt gelten nicht, ich als Disciple jammer auch nicht das meine Fernkampfangriffe die Feinde nicht down bekommen, möglichkeiten sie euch vom Leib zu halten habt ihr ja genug, Stacheldrat, wegstoßen, Festketten usw)

Wenn man weis weie es läuft ist es wunderbar geballanced, kleinere Fehler gibts zwar aber die lassen sich ausbügeln, nichts was schlimmer wäre als in WoW die post 1.3 Hexenmeister oder im moment die Melees .


----------



## Ascían (24. September 2008)

Ich mag meinen Schattenkrieger 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Auch nett, dass es in WAR damit einen Archetyp gibt, der in anderen Spielen nicht vorhanden war - den Plänkler. 
Schlachtfeld surfen macht einfach Spaß!


----------



## cynir (24. September 2008)

Grundsätzlich ist das Ballancing halbwegs in Ordnung, Schwachpunkte sehe ich eigentlich nur bei den Heilern die vieeel zu wenig aushalten und deutlich zu schwach heilen. Ist ja ok, will keinen WoW-Priester, aber ein Heiler sollte zumindest so viel Heilung haben wie die mittleren DD-Klassen Damage-Output besitzen, kann einfach nicht sein, dass ich als Heiler nen Feuerzauberer nicht gegen nen einzelnen Chaosbarbaren am Leben halten kann weil der mehr Schaden macht als ich Heilung rüberbringe. Wie gesagt, WoW-Zustände müssen nicht sein, wo man 3 Damage Dealer braucht um einen Heiler zu kontern, aber mehr als derzeit muss auf jeden Fall ran.

Genau wie der Punkt mit zu wenig aushalten. Ein Hexenkrieger macht mich in Sekunden platt, selbst wenn 3 Tanks und 2 DDs versuchen das zu verhindern macht mich der platt, weil er mich schneller down hat als die 5 ihn, auch das darf eigentlich nicht sein, eine Gruppe sollte in der Lage sein ihren Heiler zu verteidigen, das ist derzeit absolut nicht der Fall.


----------



## mettman1 (25. September 2008)

SirDamatadore schrieb:


> Naja mein Erzmagier hat schon ganz gut Power. Würde mich nicht wundern wenn der bald nicht mehr soviel schaden macht. Aber vielleicht ist es ja nur am Anfang so und in den höhern levels gleicht sich das aus.



wenn du etwas sinnvolles mit deinem erzmagier machen möchtest, dann fang an zu heilen und überlass das schaden-machen den dd's...


----------



## Manilas (25. September 2008)

cynir schrieb:


> Grundsätzlich ist das Ballancing halbwegs in Ordnung, Schwachpunkte sehe ich eigentlich nur bei den Heilern die vieeel zu wenig aushalten und deutlich zu schwach heilen. Ist ja ok, will keinen WoW-Priester, aber ein Heiler sollte zumindest so viel Heilung haben wie die mittleren DD-Klassen Damage-Output besitzen, kann einfach nicht sein, dass ich als Heiler nen Feuerzauberer nicht gegen nen einzelnen Chaosbarbaren am Leben halten kann weil der mehr Schaden macht als ich Heilung rüberbringe. Wie gesagt, WoW-Zustände müssen nicht sein, wo man 3 Damage Dealer braucht um einen Heiler zu kontern, aber mehr als derzeit muss auf jeden Fall ran.
> 
> Genau wie der Punkt mit zu wenig aushalten. Ein Hexenkrieger macht mich in Sekunden platt, selbst wenn 3 Tanks und 2 DDs versuchen das zu verhindern macht mich der platt, weil er mich schneller down hat als die 5 ihn, auch das darf eigentlich nicht sein, eine Gruppe sollte in der Lage sein ihren Heiler zu verteidigen, das ist derzeit absolut nicht der Fall.



Finde nicht dass die Heiler zu wenig heilen können  -.-    wenn ich (Maschinist) nen Schamanen auf nem gleichen level beharke dauerts ewig bis der mal umkippt und dabei muss ich noch aufpassen nicht selber gekillt zu werden  .... einer meiner Lieblingsgegner 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



und viele Möglichkeiten mir nen Nahkämpfer vom Leibe zu halten hab ich auch net...Stacheldraht ist nach 0,00001 s wieder raus weil der gegner eh schon 100000  dots drauf hat ... kann ich ihn nur noch mit der moralfähigkeit bissl wegschuppsen damit er danach wieder vor mir steht

Aber im Zerg wenn ich hinten stehe und schön Blei reinpusten kann bin ich super zufrieden  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Areson (25. September 2008)

mettman1 schrieb:


> wenn du etwas sinnvolles mit deinem erzmagier machen möchtest, dann fang an zu heilen und überlass das schaden-machen den dd's...




Nur blöd, dass der Erzmagier durch den Schaden den er macht, seine Heilleistung erhöht. 

Im übrigen, sind 90% der Quests, die ich bisher gefunden habe für EINEN Spieler ausgelegt. Da ist es schon nervig wenn einem nach 20 Minuten laufen eine Jünger oder Tank (hab eine lvl 18 Hexenjägerin) über den Weg läuft. Denn gegen diese beiden Klassen hat man nicht mal im Ansatz eine Chance. Das sollte schon noch ein wenig geändert werden. Jede Klasse soll ja ihre Konterklasse haben, aber das diese unbesiegbar gemacht wurden find ich nicht ganz so gut. Eine kleine Chance sollte man schon haben. Zur Zeit kann man einfach nur stehen bleiben und nix machen wenn die beiden Klassen auf einen losgehen. Aber WAR macht trotzdem Spaß.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## makkaal (25. September 2008)

Creazy schrieb:
			
		

> finde es noch etwas früh um "ZOMFG OLOLOL die klasse is imba" zu schreien.


Ich finde es ist *immer* zu früh, das zu schreien.
Merke: Die Klassen arbeiten mit einem System, worüber sich die Entwickler im Fall von WAR 3 Jahre lang einen Kopp gemacht haben.
In dieser Umgebung, und dies ist wichtig, ist jede Klasse nur so gut wie derjenige, der sie spielt.

Ich empfinde das Balancing als durchaus gelungen. Es soll auch nicht so sein, dass die Konterklassen definitiv gewinnen - sonst wäre ein Szenario reines Glücksspiel, je nachdem wie die eigenen und feindlichen Gruppen zusammengestellt sind.

Beschweren sich hier etwa einige? Manchmal muss man sich auch nur ein bisschen mit den feindlichen Klassen auseinandersetzen. Jede Situation ist anders und manchmal verliert man halt.
"Nerf den Läufer, mein Springer kann ja gar nix gegen die ausrichten!"

Ach ja... zum Thema Trolling:


> Oh welch tolles balancing wenn ich mit 5 gegen 1 kämpfe gewinne ich, ja da muss es ja gebalanced sein. Gäbe es dein tolles System [...]
> Kritik am Spiel wird von manchen auch aufgefasst als wäre es persönlich, evtl. solltet ihr euch überlegen, ob ihr euch nicht zu sehr schon mit dem spiel identifiziert.


Wenn du dich so patzig ausdrückst brauchst du dich nicht zu wundern, wenn der eine oder andere so allergisch darauf reagiert. Du, mein lieber, bist der Letzte, der sich darüber beschweren sollte, dass jemand Kritik persönlich nimmt. Wenn du nicht in der Lage bist, sie objektiv zu formulieren, brauchst du dich auch nicht zu wundern.
Einfach mal drüber nachdenken.


----------



## cynir (25. September 2008)

Manilas schrieb:


> Finde nicht dass die Heiler zu wenig heilen können  -.-    wenn ich (Maschinist) nen Schamanen auf nem gleichen level beharke dauerts ewig bis der mal umkippt und dabei muss ich noch aufpassen nicht selber gekillt zu werden  .... einer meiner Lieblingsgegner
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Ich hab keine Ahnung was ein Maschinist ist, aber DD ist er keiner. Ich hab als Heiler x-mal die Erfahrung gemacht, dass ich den Schaden von nem DD, damit mein ich Chaosbarbar, Squigtreiber, Hexenkrieger nicht weggeheilt bekomme. Und es ist mega-frustrierend, wenn wir zu zweit sind, Feuerzauberer und ich, und da kommt ein einzelner Gegner daher und schnetzelt mir den Feuerzauberer weg weil ich nicht gegenheilen kann und dann auch noch mich. Sowas kann und darf eigentlich nicht sein.

Mir ist schon klar, dass sowohl der Feuerzauberer als auch ich so designed sind, dass wir kaum irgendwas aushalten, 0 Rüssi und so, nur trotzdem dauert es einige Zeit die 2000 Lebenspunkte wegzuprügeln, in der Zeit sollte eigentlich die Heilung greifen und den Schaden wiedergutmachen, tut sie nur nicht, weils nicht reicht. Diese Klassen habens noch nicht mal nötig erst mich wegzuputzen wie in jedem anderen Spiel, die können in aller Ruhe direkt auf den DD gehen, weil sie ja wissen, dass meine Heilung bei weitem nicht reicht. Sieht natürlich anders aus, wenn mein Partner irgendwas mit zumindest ein wenig Schadensreduktion durch Rüstung ist, weisser Löwe, Maschinist oder so, dann reicht meine Heilung auch gerade aus.

Läuft aber im Endeffekt darauf hinaus, dass man jedem Feuerzauberer 2 Erzmagier mitgeben muss, damit der wirklich tun kann wofür er da ist, Schaden machen.


----------



## makkaal (25. September 2008)

cynir schrieb:
			
		

> Ich hab keine Ahnung was ein Maschinist ist, aber DD ist er keiner.


Ich glaube, das solltest du nochmal editieren. Entweder ist das deine Meinung oder schlichtweg falsch... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





> Läuft aber im Endeffekt darauf hinaus, dass man jedem Feuerzauberer 2 Erzmagier mitgeben muss, damit der wirklich tun kann wofür er da ist, Schaden machen.



Mag sein. Im Normalfall sollten aber noch ein paar andere dabei sein. Ein Range-DD ist dazu gedacht, ein wenig im Hintergrund zu stehen, von den Tanks geschützt zu werden - genauso wie Melee-DD die Flanken schützen und/oder angreifen sollten. Jeder hat im großen Bild seinen Platz - ihn da raus zu reißen und in eine neue Situation zu stecken (Feuermagier und 2 Heiler) stellt zwar übliche Szenarien dar, ist aber nicht unbedingt das, worauf das Spiel ausgelegt ist.
Von daher würde ich gar nicht erst von diesem Argument ausgehen...

Im Übrigen: Mein Main (ehemaliger) ist (/war) Zelot. Dass ich den Schaden nicht wegheilen kann, halte ich für ein dickes, fettes, hässliches Gerücht. Wenn sich die Gruppe nicht zu dämlich angestellt hat, war es kein Problem, den Schaden von 2-3 Melee-DD an einem Tank, aber auch an Ranged-DDs (vorausgesetzt, es sind wirklich nicht mehr als 2 und ich habe Platz zum arbeiten) wegzuheilen - Shield, Hot, Flashheal, Harbinger of Doom auf das Ziel des Tanks, DoT auf alle drei, Hot erneuern nach belieben... 
Schlechter sah's dagegen aus, wenn -ich- einen DD am Arsch kleben hatte 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Aber ich hab auch schon dem einen oder anderen Eisenbrecher das Grinsen im Gesicht einfrieren lassen...

Will darauf hinaus: Erstens kann man mit dem entsprechenden Level zumindest die Lebensdauer eines Ranged -wesentlich- verlängern, zweitens reicht diese teilweise sogar aus um die/den Angreifer zu killen oder in die Flucht zu schlagen, und drittens kannst du froh sein, wenn deine Gegner nach dem DD gehen und nicht nach dir - dann haben sie nämlich die Grundlegende Taktik "Heiler liegen zuerst!" nicht gerafft.


----------



## Manilas (25. September 2008)

Naja dass so ein Stoffi deeeerbe Schaden bekommt wenn ein Nahkämpfer den haut ist klar...da kannst nicht viel heilen 
wäre auch unfair wenn die  neben ihrem fetten schaden auch noch viel aushalten würden


----------



## Slaargh (25. September 2008)

Man, man, Mädels, nun packt doch mal eure Kleider wieder ein und legt die Handtäschchen beiseite. Erstmal muss man das Endgame abwarten. Es fehlen doch noch haufenweise Skills, Taktiken, Talente und Moralfertigkeiten. Und vorallem die Erfahrung. Ausserdem ist das Spiel gerade mal ne Woche offiziell draußen.

Keep cool.


----------



## makkaal (25. September 2008)

Auch 'ne Sichtweise.
Ich bleib dabei: Wer sich beschwert, dass eine Klasse "imba" sei, hat sich einfach noch nicht genug mit der Mechanik beschäftigt.
Und wer Klassenbalancing fordert, so dass er 1on1 felsen kann, soll bitte wieder die CD aus dem Laufwerk nehmen und WAR deinstallieren. Ich mag Gruppenbalance.


----------



## Sledge Hammer (25. September 2008)

Also mich würde mal echt interessieren welches lvl ihr so habt?
Ich bin jetzt 29 Hexenjäger und so langsam kommt bei mir der Skillungsfaktor zur Geltung.
Skill ich auf Zweikampf (Pfad der Beichte) steigen meine Chancen gegen die ganzen Melee Klassen sehr stak durch viel Parrie und entwaffnen. 
Aber ein Schamane der sich nicht dumm anstellt bekomme ich kaum noch tot. 

Skill ich aber meine dots und Healdebuff (Pfad der Inquisition) sehe ich gegen Tanks und Barbaren keine Sonne mehr, dafür gehen Heiler wieder sehr gut von der Hand. 
Ich bin Inquisition gekillt da ich viel SC und RVR mache und das der Grp mehr bringt.
Levelt mal auf 40 und einen guten RR der im Endgame auch noch was ausmachen wird durch Ruffähigkeiten. Dann kann man sich mal wieder unterhalten.

Diese total verfrühten Diskussionen bringen nichts.

Und WAR ist für mich ein  GRP spiel die 1v1 Erfahrungen sind zufällige begegnungen mit einzelnen Klassen und machen nicht meine eigentlich Spielweise aus. 

MFG Sledge


----------



## Ebon (25. September 2008)

Naja Konterklassen, machen in offen PvP allerdings dann wenig Sinn wenn, zwei ungleich Teams aufeinander treffen.
Ein Trupp Ordnungsspieler:
1xSigmarpriester
2xHexenjäger
1xEisenbrecher
1xRunenpriester

gegen einen Trupp Zerstörungspieler:
2xAuserkorene
1xZelot
2xMagus
1xZauberin

Die Zerstörung hat nie eine Chance, da die Killreihenfolge, nicht wie üblich Heiler --> DD --> Tank ist. Sondern DD --> Heiler --> Tank.
Komisch? Ist aber so nur Zeit haben Magus und Zauberin keine Chance in irgendwelchen offenen Kämpfen.

Range DD < Melee DD < Tanks < Heiler

Rang DD zieht als desto immer den kürzeren und die Heiler kommen in RvR/PvP am weitesten? Großartig Kiten
und das ist gut?

Zumin ist das bis jetzt mein eindurch, Teamplay ist zwar jetzt gut und schön aber in Single offen PvP ist da der Frustfaktor schon extrem. Bis hin zur Kampflosen abschlachten.

Spiele Hexenjäger und Magus, dass sind zwei totale unterschiede Welten. Ich fahr mit gesegnete Patronen und 4lvl weniger (alsn mein Magus) um weiten mehr Schaden als der Magus und brauch nur hinter meinen Opfer her rennen xD Die Kämpfe dauern nicht mehr als 4-6sek. Ähnlich sieht es bei den anderen Rang DD's aus. Es ist eigentlich kein Problem, die gesamte Caster Linie der Zerstörung im alleingang zu legen, wenn man mit den CC Karrieren anfängt. Anschuldigungen sind auch nicht auf einen Ziel fixierrt. Man schlägt sich an einen hoch, kommt nen Stoffie ist er auch schonwieder gegangen. Spass macht es zwar, aber ob das den Spiel dienlich ist?


----------



## sTereoType (25. September 2008)

deine oben dargestellte ordertruppe dürfte meines erachtens ein dickes problem haben. keine wirklichen fernkämpfer. wenn sich die chosen nicht blöd anstellen und immer schön die verkrüpplung setzen ist die sache schon entschieden.


----------



## Sledge Hammer (25. September 2008)

Ebon schrieb:


> Spiele Hexenjäger und Magus, dass sind zwei totale unterschiede Welten. Ich fahr mit gesegnete Patronen und 4lvl weniger (alsn mein Magus) um weiten mehr



Lvl? 
Ein Magus kann im 30er bereich auch nerfen mit root und entwaffnen.


----------



## Ebon (25. September 2008)

sTereoType schrieb:


> deine oben dargestellte ordertruppe dürfte meines erachtens ein dickes problem haben. keine wirklichen fernkämpfer. wenn sich die chosen nicht blöd anstellen und immer schön die verkrüpplung setzen ist die sache schon entschieden.



Das Problem wird aber sein das die Hexenjäger einfach (wir reden ja von offen PvP) um die Chosen rumrennen,  Bzw den Trupp gleich von hinten ins genick springen. Danach gibt es keine Rang mehr. Wenn einmal Kontakt dann ist Verkrüpplung hin oder her egal.



> Lvl?
> Ein Magus kann im 30er bereich auch nerfen mit root und entwaffnen.



Naja der ist lvl17, die Spells später schauen ja nicht schlecht aus. Aber ich mach mir halt eher sorgen das in nicht all zu ferner Zukunft WAR einfach ohne Spieler mehr ist. Oder nur noch Heiler oder Tankklassen rumrennen. Dann macht es ja echt viel Spaß noch -.-


----------



## HugoBoss24 (25. September 2008)

cynir schrieb:


> Grundsätzlich ist das Ballancing halbwegs in Ordnung, Schwachpunkte sehe ich eigentlich nur bei den Heilern die vieeel zu wenig aushalten und deutlich zu schwach heilen. Ist ja ok, will keinen WoW-Priester, aber ein Heiler sollte zumindest so viel Heilung haben wie die mittleren DD-Klassen Damage-Output besitzen, kann einfach nicht sein, dass ich als Heiler nen Feuerzauberer nicht gegen nen einzelnen Chaosbarbaren am Leben halten kann weil der mehr Schaden macht als ich Heilung rüberbringe. Wie gesagt, WoW-Zustände müssen nicht sein, wo man 3 Damage Dealer braucht um einen Heiler zu kontern, aber mehr als derzeit muss auf jeden Fall ran.
> 
> Genau wie der Punkt mit zu wenig aushalten. Ein Hexenkrieger macht mich in Sekunden platt, selbst wenn 3 Tanks und 2 DDs versuchen das zu verhindern macht mich der platt, weil er mich schneller down hat als die 5 ihn, auch das darf eigentlich nicht sein, eine Gruppe sollte in der Lage sein ihren Heiler zu verteidigen, das ist derzeit absolut nicht der Fall.




sehr richtig. dem ist so nichts mehr hinzuzufügen. manches stimmt noch nicht so ganz. aber entweder gibt sich das mit level 40 oder es kommen patches denke ich.


----------



## Sledge Hammer (25. September 2008)

Glaube ich kaum. 
Es wird immer bevorzugte Klassen geben. Aber ganz Extrem wird es nie werden Zumal lass die ganzen Chosen oder Ork sich in der Belagerung doch auf den Zinnen die Füsse platt stehen und sich um die Belagerungswaffen kloppen soll mir recht sein 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## sTereoType (25. September 2008)

Ebon schrieb:


> Das Problem wird aber sein das die Hexenjäger einfach (wir reden ja von offen PvP) um die Chosen rumrennen,  Bzw den Trupp gleich von hinten ins genick springen. Danach gibt es keine Rang mehr. Wenn einmal Kontakt dann ist Verkrüpplung hin oder her egal.


naja was heißt denn in dem fall open pvp? das ich eigentlich nicht zur gruppe gehöre und 100m weit wegstehe? in dem fall ist klar das der magus fällt. wenn ich aber inna gruppe laufe dann stürm ich nicht zu dir hin sondern warte vor meinen zu beschützenden objekt und da ist rumlaufenschlecht. im übrigen haut der magus und die sorceress dicke schaden raus sobald du mir zu nahe kommst. dann reduzier ich nämlich deine magieresi mal schnell um 150^^ da liegst du extrem schnell im staub 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ebon (25. September 2008)

Ich denk mir mal das Thema wird eher sein?

Sind die Spieler Fähig für WAR xD 

sind wir mal ehrlich 75-80% sind doch auf "I am hero". Teamplay hab ich bis jetzt ganz selten erlebt. Wenn man die Leute dazu auffordert wird man ignoriert.


----------



## sTereoType (25. September 2008)

Ebon schrieb:


> Ich denk mir mal das Thema wird eher sein?
> 
> Sind die Spieler Fähig für WAR xD
> 
> sind wir mal ehrlich 75-80% sind doch auf "I am hero". Teamplay hab ich bis jetzt ganz selten erlebt. Wenn man die Leute dazu auffordert wird man ignoriert.


ohja. heute erst wieder im kournak tempel (oder wie er heißt) gemerkt. Da hat sich der Tank der das Artefakt gekriegt hat sich doch tatsächlich beschwert das wir das artefakt verloren haben. Man muss dazu wissen das er, obwohl er artefaktträger war, munter vorne weiter seinen DMG raushauen wollte. lebensmüde wurde er als er dem firemage einfach mal mitten in den pulk von ordies gefolgt ist -.-


----------



## Ebon (25. September 2008)

sTereoType schrieb:


> naja was heißt denn in dem fall open pvp? das ich eigentlich nicht zur gruppe gehöre und 100m weit wegstehe? in dem fall ist klar das der magus fällt. wenn ich aber inna gruppe laufe dann stürm ich nicht zu dir hin sondern warte vor meinen zu beschützenden objekt und da ist rumlaufenschlecht. im übrigen haut der magus und die sorceress dicke schaden raus sobald du mir zu nahe kommst. dann reduzier ich nämlich deine magieresi mal schnell um 150^^ da liegst du extrem schnell im staub
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Magierressi hau ich dir mitn Magus auch weg (Geistresi) und die Chosen überrollen allen. Leider ist das bis jetzt nicht der Fall. Leider brauch der Magus für vollen DmG output ca. 5-6sek bis er alle DoT auf dir drauf hat. Aber ich find der hat noch die stärkste Waffe überhaut, den seinen Area Spells sind sehr schon Grafik- und Partikel lastig und wenn da nen Gegner mitn schwachen Rechner kommt, hast gute Karten xD

Wie gesagt ich weiß nicht wie's im höheren Leveln aussieht der Magus, scheint sich eher zur einer Art AE Caster zu entwickeln. Aber der Single Dps ist bis jetzt (LvL 17) mager.


----------



## Ebon (25. September 2008)

sTereoType schrieb:


> ohja. heute erst wieder im kournak tempel (oder wie er heißt) gemerkt. Da hat sich der Tank der das Artefakt gekriegt hat sich doch tatsächlich beschwert das wir das artefakt verloren haben. Man muss dazu wissen das er, obwohl er artefaktträger war, munter vorne weiter seinen DMG raushauen wollte. lebensmüde wurde er als er dem firemage einfach mal mitten in den pulk von ordies gefolgt ist -.-



Jo, mal der Hinweiß das man mitn Schild blocken kann und über was aushält xD ... kam nur die antwort "Ich bin doch kein DefTank ich mach DmG". Da hab ich eigentlich schon bis 3 gezählt. Sah ihn schon in den nächsten Zerg reinrennen und er lag eigentlich recht flot, kein wunder war ja auch keiner mehr xD

Bis jetzt hab ich die Spieler der Ordnungsseite mehr positiv, in sinne des Spielverlaufs, in Erinnerung als die der Zerstörung.

Ka vielleicht bin ich auch nur zu Taub für WAR.

//edit 

Excuse, doppelpost.


----------



## -Sheru- (25. September 2008)

Also das Teamplay auf Zerstörungsseite ist in Szenarios echt armselig.
Sobald ne Burg eingenommern werden soll funzt das Teamplay. Genauso sobald irgendwas anderes eingenommen werden soll. Kaum geht ein Szenario auf wird das Hirn wohl ausgeschaltet. Da ist bei den meissten zergen ftw die Devise. Wenn man im Szenario Chat was schreibt, kommt keine Reaktion. Und falls doch irgendwelche Beleidigungen. Gerade in Szenarios kann man in den 10 Minuten sehr gut EP machen, falls man gewinnt.
Die Ordnung macht es da ja vor.


----------



## Agyros (25. September 2008)

Man kann ein solches Spiel eben nicht von 1-40 mit Rücksicht auf alles durchbalancen. Und selbst wenn, gäbe es immernoch Konterklassen, sowie die unterschiede durch Items, Skillung und Spielweise. 
Warten wir ab was ist, wenn sich viele Leute um 40 bewegen.

Ich hab nen Jünger und nen Zauberer gespielt. Der Jünger ist im 1on1 und PvE sicher sehr stark, im RvR siehts dann aber ganz anders aus, dort KANN er extrem stark sein, aber beim ersten "Fehler" (der sicher kommen wird, wenn die Gegner nicht gerade zu doof sind) ists aus.
Gegen nen Sigmar kämpft man halt solange, bis einer der beiden unterstützung bekommt. 1on1 kann man das 3 Tage machen ohne das einer auch nur annähernd stirbt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Beim Zauberer dagegen ist er solo PvE, 1on1 deutlish schlechter. Im RvR/Scenario dagegen kommt der DMG erst richtig zum Tragen und es macht nen riesenspaß, solang man nicht in den Zerg reinrennt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Das ganze gilt zur Zeit nur bis in die t2 Szenarios, weiter bin ich noch nicht :_)


----------



## Magradesh (25. September 2008)

Oh man ihr habt echt Probleme 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ich spiel nen Squigtreiba und der hat nicht mal annähernd so viel Schaden wie eure Klassen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 und dennoch hau ich in unseren BGs einen Kill nach dem anderen rein 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Und ist es nicht egal welche Klasse "imba" ist? Das wird doch nur diskutiert, damit gewisse Leute sich zufällig auch so einen Char erstellen können um sich den Schw**z virtuell zu verlängern........


----------



## Mookie (25. September 2008)

Was ich bisher sehr lustig fand war wenn so ca. 4-5 Orderspieler nem Zeloten nachhechten und der sich "locker" gegenheilt, weiss ja nicht was die so für Schaden machen aber kleingehauen bekommt man die nicht so leicht (sollte auch so sein bei einer Healerklasse imo).


----------



## Caidy (25. September 2008)

Also jez muss ich mal wieder nen bösen wow vergleich machen.


Im Vergleich hat war das Balancing drauf. Jeder hat ne Contraklasse und das ist gut so, man macht nicht soviel schaden das wer instant umfällt, die idee mit dem hochsetzten des spielers wenn er für ein szenario zu "low" ist ist auch eine prima idee, ka was ihr habt, ich bin rund um zufrieden.


----------



## Elfnarzo (25. September 2008)

Realtec schrieb:


> erstmal als vorwort ja ich spiele DoK
> 
> und jetzt zum "siggi bzw dok ist imba!!111" ihr habt einfach mal garkein plan sorry.... im pvp ist er NULL imba. Er heilt sau schlecht, hält nix aus trotz lifesteal im nahkampf.das einzige positive ist der dmg.
> 
> im soloplay oder im 1on1 ist er imba das geb ich zu, aber das spiel ist kein 1on1 sondern n gruppenspiel....




Bei deinem Musikgeschmack (ASP, Samsas Traum, Letzte Instanz, Staubkind, Zeraphine, Unheilig, In Extremo, Die Apokalyptischen Reiter, Eisbrecher, L'Âme Immortelle, Mantus, In Flames, Godsmack, K.I.Z. ) wundert es mich absolut nicht, dass du auch noch so unfassbar schlechte Aussagen triffst du Honk


----------



## Emokeksii (25. September 2008)

Elfnarzo schrieb:


> Bei deinem Musikgeschmack (ASP, Samsas Traum, Letzte Instanz, Staubkind, Zeraphine, Unheilig, In Extremo, Die Apokalyptischen Reiter, Eisbrecher, L'Âme Immortelle, Mantus, In Flames, Godsmack, K.I.Z. ) wundert es mich absolut nicht, dass du auch noch so unfassbar schlechte Aussagen triffst du Honk



Naja... mit aussagen wie du Honk bist du aber auch nicht besser so viel ich weiß zählt so was sogar hier schon als provozierung bzw beleidigung ich wurd für so was auch schon verwartn also lasst so was doch einfach ist sowieso kindisch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 und so früh am mrogen schon aggrsiv sein tut auch net gut.


----------



## Brutus Warhammer (25. September 2008)

Eine Klasse die eine andere in 2 sek zerlegt wird auch im Gruppenspiel nicht balanceter, ausser man beschäftigt 5 Tanks die sich um einen drumherum stellen damit man nicht erwischt wird. (was dann im 6 vs 1 aber auch keine wirkliche Balance bedeuten würde)

Und jetzt kommt mir keiner mit "Man muss spielen können". Einige Klassen haben 0 Schutzskills, da kann man nur rechtzeitig auf flüchten hämmern und hoffen das dem Gegner ne Verfolgung zu langweilig erscheint. Evtl. hat man noch genug Moral um irgendwas knockback artiges zu bewirken, was aber auch nur nützt wenn der gegner danach nicht einfach wieder auf einen zurennt.

Wie gesagt es verschiebt sich natürlich von Tier zu Tier, aber in T3 also Beispiel ist da keine wirkliche Balance erkennbar.


Der Witz an der Sache ist nur das es in einigen Szenarien auch nicht so wild wäre, da die Auswirkung von zu starken klassen stark mit der Zielsetzung des Szenarios variieren kann. Aber das macht es eher ertragbarer, nicht wirklich besser.

Mal schauen wie es aussieht wenn grossflächig Spieler im T4 Bereich gelandet sind.

PS:
Auch eine Sache gegen die es kein Gegenmittel gibt sind Spikes, aber auf den Trichter sind die organisierteren Gruppen bisher zum Glück noch nicht grossflächig gekommen.


----------



## SirDamatadore (25. September 2008)

mettman1 schrieb:


> wenn du etwas sinnvolles mit deinem erzmagier machen möchtest, dann fang an zu heilen und überlass das schaden-machen den dd's...



Wie dir ja schon gesagt wurde, MUSS ich Schaden machen um meine Heal zu verbessern und auch um schneller zu sein.
Hast du schon mal einen Erzmagier gespielt? Ah...also noch nicht, warum meldest du dich zu Wort?


----------



## Kontessa (25. September 2008)

Schwieriges Thema da 99% der Leute noch nicht Level 40 sind 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 eigentlich sollte das Balancing erstmal völlig egal sein.

Allgemein sehe ich es so, dass es keine imba Karriere gibt. Der Siggi/Jünger hält gut aus macht gut Schaden und heilt (für seinen Dmg output) relativ gut, im 1on1 oder sogar im 1on2 je nach Setup ist das schon böse. Gott wiess wie ich als White Lion die Jünger schon verflucht habe 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 spiele auf nem open RVR Server. Dennoch finde ich sie nicht zu stark, denn wichtig ist Gruppen PvP Balance. Ausserdem muss er erstmal rankommen, denn er ist ein Melee, wenn er nicht rankommt kann er sich auch nicht heilen, vergisst das nicht. Im Gruppenspiel sieht das dann so aus, dass der Siggi/Jünger alleine nix reissen kann da er zu wenig Dmg macht (wird leicht gegen geheilt) und zu wenig heilt (gegen halbwegs Focus hat er 0 Chance), er aber immernoch Gold wert ist in Zusammenarbeit mit reinen DDlern und Heilern, da er oft ein Gefecht entscheidet - durch genau das kleine bisschen Heal/Dmg an der richtigen Stelle zur richtigen Zeit.

Genauso sehe ich das beim White Lion oder beim Marauder. Beide Klassen machen bösen Dmg wenn sie dran sind, nur meist kommen die nichtmal ran (jaja klar subjektive Meinung 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ) da sie zuerst von Tanks geblockt werden um dann von den Ranged gekillt zu werden. 

Im Gruppenspiel ab 6 Spielern aufwärts finde ich das Game erstaunlich gut balanced, WENN die Gruppen stimmen. Leider muss man aber sagen, dass in den Szenarios durch eine nicht mögliche Stamm anmeldung (man kann nur bis 6 Leuten anmelden) die Gruppen teilweise so schlecht zusammengewürfelt werden, dass daraus ein Vorteil einer Seite entsteht. Dort (und nur dann) können einige Klassen schon stark imba erscheinen. Das ist das Problem an der Geschichte wie ich finde.

Beispiel:

Hat man eine Seite mit viel Heal und viel Tanks, und ne andere Seite mit viel Ranged und vlt ohne Tanks, ists schon fast klar wer gewinnt.


----------



## cynir (25. September 2008)

SirDamatadore schrieb:


> Wie dir ja schon gesagt wurde, MUSS ich Schaden machen um meine Heal zu verbessern und auch um schneller zu sein.
> Hast du schon mal einen Erzmagier gespielt? Ah...also noch nicht, warum meldest du dich zu Wort?



Also ich spiele einen Erzmagier und Schaden zu machen ist in ner Gruppenschlacht das so ziemlich dümmste was man tun kann. Schon richtig, nach 5 Schadenszaubern kannst einen 3-sekunden-heal instant raushauen, nur brauchst für 5 Schadenszauber 7 Sekunden, bringt also in Wirklichkeit gar nichts, reduziert Deine Heilleistung sogar noch gegenüber dem reinen Dauerheilen. Achja, es verstärkt Deine Heilleistung übrigens auch nicht, es reduziert nur die Zeit für die Heilspells um 20% je Stufe, von der angeblichen Verstärkung der instant spells hab ich noch nichts bemerkt, die bringen auch mit 5 Punkten pro Tick nach wie vor das Gleiche.


----------



## Geckoho (25. September 2008)

Also als Firemage auf nem Open RvR Server, ist das wichtigste Rüstungsteil die Schuhe denn die werden seeeeehr beansprucht um immer wieder vom Friedhof in's Questgebiet zu rennen.
im 1 vs. 1 egal gegen welche Klasse, überhaupt keine Chance. Bis man irgendwas gecastet hat, ist man schon fast tod oder der Gegner hat sich wieder hochgeheilt. Nahkämpfer vom Leib halten geht auch nicht wirklich, denn der Feuerkäfig nützt in 95% der Fälle sowieso nix.
Aber Spass machts trotzdem 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## makkaal (25. September 2008)

Ich bin überrascht, wie wenig auf den letzten Seiten flambiert wurde. Weiter so, bisher klingt das nach der Community, die ich mir gewünscht hab!


----------



## Avenenera (25. September 2008)

Naja bisschen stark sind DoK oder Sigmarpriester aber selbst die im 1on1 auf selben lvl als Schwertmeister schaffbar. Kommen jedoch 2 von den Genossen und heilen sich gegenseitig junge junge ^^ ... die holzen locker 4 elfen um.

Was jedoch mehr als die Klassenbalance nervt sind Erzmagier. Das die Heilen können wissen von 20 im Szenario vll. 1 ...


----------



## SirDamatadore (25. September 2008)

cynir schrieb:


> Also ich spiele einen Erzmagier und Schaden zu machen ist in ner Gruppenschlacht das so ziemlich dümmste was man tun kann. Schon richtig, nach 5 Schadenszaubern kannst einen 3-sekunden-heal instant raushauen, nur brauchst für 5 Schadenszauber 7 Sekunden, bringt also in Wirklichkeit gar nichts, reduziert Deine Heilleistung sogar noch gegenüber dem reinen Dauerheilen. Achja, es verstärkt Deine Heilleistung übrigens auch nicht, es reduziert nur die Zeit für die Heilspells um 20% je Stufe, von der angeblichen Verstärkung der instant spells hab ich noch nichts bemerkt, die bringen auch mit 5 Punkten pro Tick nach wie vor das Gleiche.



Wenn magst den du nur mit Hots hochheilen? Meine Spielweise ist, Freund hochheilen um dem Angreifer dann mit DMG den Rest zu geben. Danach wieder Freund hochheilen, einen Spontan Zauber mehr haben und zum nächsten gehen. Wenn du es als dumm ansiehst, so zu spielen....gut deine Sache. Meine Art ist es alles was er hat auszunutzen. Wenn ich nur heile bzw nur Schaden mache, spiele ich ihn nur zu 50% und nutze das volle Potential nicht aus. Vielleicht sehe auch ich das falsch...wer weiss das schon, das wird sich dann alles auf 40 zeigen, was die beste Spielweise ist.

@Avenenera

Dann spiel doch DU einen Heiler und schon ist gut, kannst ja dann alles besser machen wie die anderen.


----------



## Kikolool (25. September 2008)

Also ich finde teilweise die Tanks zu stark. Sicher sollten se viel aushalten aber als Range DD müsste ich nach dem hier bereits breitgetretenen Schere Stein Papier Prinzip ja überlegen sein. Bin ich aber nicht. 
Zum einen weil ein Nahkämpfer auf wundersame weise 5-6m Arme zu haben scheint die kiten manchmal zur Qual werden lassen und weil manche Tanks einfach noch zuviel Schaden machen imho.


----------



## makkaal (25. September 2008)

@Kikolool:
Also als Ranged-DD habe ich durchaus den einen oder anderen Tank auseinandernehmen können. Wenn ich das auch sogar als Heiler schon geschafft hab, kanns doch nicht so wild sein. Vllt. sollten sich deine Mitspieler mal ein wenig um dich kümmern - bzw. du dich in deren Obhut begeben. Wenn dich deine Tanks/Melee-DD nicht vor feindlichen Tanks beschützen und du andererseits nicht ihren Schutz suchst, läuft irgendwas falsch.


----------



## Vanimo (25. September 2008)

Ich weiß wirklich was diese Diskussionen alle 5 Minuten in nem anderen Thread sollen, hier gibt es nichts zu diskussieren! Schnallt das doch endlich!!

Wenn ihr mit dem Balancing wie es jetzt ist nicht klar kommt, dann spielt ein anderes Spiel es wird so oder zumindest so ähnlich bleiben! Stein, Schere und Papier verstehen hier glaub ich einige nicht!

Es gibt kein DU BIST DER STEIN UND ICH DAS PAPIER! Das ist nur eine verkackte Methapher! Teamspiel! TEAMSPIEL! Was bringt es euch das ihr die geilsten seit und jeden ummosht und danach selber drauf geht? NIX! Den Punkt den ihr dann geholt habt führt ihr mit eurem Tot auch sofort wieder dem Gegner zu. 
Und mit Flames wieder die Heiler sind zu inkompetent würde ich nicht Spaßen.. von mir gibt es dann kein Heal mehr und ihr landet auf meiner Blacklist die fein säuberlich neben meinem Bildschirm klebt! (Das empfehle ich übrigens jedem!)

Ein Hexenkrieger/Hexenjäger bringt nix wenn nicht ein Heiler am dauerhealen ist. Er schafft wie gesagt einen Gegner und krepiert dann selber. Einen Heiler schafft er in den meisten Fällen sogar nichtmal alleine, da der Heiler solange healen kann bis spätestens der letzte im Team gerafft hat, das der Heiler unter Beschuss steht!

Ein Feuermagier oder Zauberin können nur wirklich heftig DMG machen wenn sie auch dauerhaft geheilt werden, damit sie eine möglichst hohe Crit Chance bekommen und den Knockback überleben!

Ohne Verteidigung durch Tanks schaffen Heiler und Caster nicht einen Schritt im Szenario. 

Oh man ich hab echt kein bock das noch weiter fortzuführen! Macht mal den Kopp auf und kramt selber ein bissle dann solltet ihr ziemlich schnell feststellen, dass niemand alleine überleben kann! Es ist ein sehr feines Geflecht welches gut durchdacht ist! (der grund warum ich schonmal gar nicht random gehe..) 

passt euch diese geflecht nicht dann hört auf mit dem game. zumal garantiert niemand von euch bereits im endgame ist und alles fähigkeiten und möglichkeiten gesehen hat. klappe zu und gamen und lasst diese dämlichen threads!!!


----------



## Silvanoshei (27. September 2008)

Ich spiele nen d11 Zauberer, und ich muss sagen, _wirklich_ beschweren könnte ich mich jetzt nicht. Nunja, manchmal geht's mit tierisch auf den Keks wenn ich total schnell sterbe (als Zauberer hält man echt 0 aus) und im Vergleich dazu aber nichtmal so viel Schaden mache wie zB ne Hexenkriegerin. Und die hat ja um einiges mehr Rüstung und HP. Generell finde ich nur die Sigmariten/Jünger etwas OP, da diese viel aushalten, viel Schaden machen und trotzdem noch viel heilen. Allerdings sieht die Sache in Szenarien wieder ganz anders aus. Da stehe ich hinten in der Gruppe und bombe mit Wonne alles weg was sich in meine Reichweite traut. Ich bin zwar meistens am Ende trotzdem nicht #1 im Schaden (das sind meistens Löwen oder Hexenkrieger/jäger, grr!!) aber was soll's, mir macht's dennoch Spaß.

Es enttäuscht halt nur wenn man (jedenfalls auf meinem Level) merkt dass man gegen seine, nunja, Counterklasse - für nen Zauberer gibts da ja einige - ÜBERHAUPT keine Chance hat. Ich hatte zB nen 1n1 gegen nen Hexenjäger der 2 Level unter mir war, und hab alles eigentlich perfekt gemacht, gefreezed, gedebufft etc. Und er kam 1, vielleicht 2x für je 2 Sekunden an mich ran, und ich war einfach TOT.

Ach, und nen Zelot hat wirklich nen verdammt guten Heal, da könnt ihr erzählen was ihr wollt.

mfg. silva

Edith sagt:



Vanimo schrieb:


> Oh man ich hab echt kein bock das noch weiter fortzuführen! Macht mal den Kopp auf und kramt selber ein bissle dann solltet ihr ziemlich schnell feststellen, dass niemand alleine überleben kann! Es ist ein sehr feines Geflecht welches gut durchdacht ist! (der grund warum ich schonmal gar nicht random gehe..)
> 
> passt euch diese geflecht nicht dann hört auf mit dem game. zumal garantiert niemand von euch bereits im endgame ist und alles fähigkeiten und möglichkeiten gesehen hat. klappe zu und gamen und lasst diese dämlichen threads!!!


Eine extrem ungünstige Wortwahl xD


----------



## Ascían (27. September 2008)

Kurzes Erlebnis grad aus dem Open RvR auf Middenland:

Streife so durch die Lande mit meinem Rang 18 Schattenkrieger und treffe auf einen 21er Zeloten. 
Ok, Dots draufgehauen, Rüstungsdebuff und Initiative-Debuff raus, und in den Nahkampf in Assault-Stance - der Zelot heilt sich dauernd hoch und macht mittelmässig Schaden. Irgendwann bin ich AP-los und muss den ersten AP-Trunk einschmeissen - 3 AP-Tränke weiter liegt der Zelot endlich am Boden und ich mach mich mit 30% HP von dannen.

Gleiches Spiel 10 Minuten später, allerdings neuer Gegner:

Ein 18er Jünger des Khaine attackiert, ich fahre dasselbe Schema wie davor und merke so bei 50% HP - Das wird knapp! Dazu krieg ich weiterhin fiese Debuffs und ordentlich Schaden reingedrückt, und auf einmal *wuuusch* ist er wieder komplett voll oO - Das war der Zeitpunkt wo ich die Reissleine in Form des AoE-Roots (Wirbelnde Bolzen) gezogen haben und mich trollen musste.

Beide Gegner waren Heiler, aber während der eine trotz 3er Level über mir gut zu besiegen war ohne Heiltränke, sah man beim anderen auf gleichem Level nichtmal im Ansatz Land. Schon merkwürdig...diese Nahkampfheiler sind wirklich ein wenig OP 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Gromthar (27. September 2008)

Geckoho schrieb:


> Also als Firemage auf nem Open RvR Server, ist das wichtigste Rüstungsteil die Schuhe denn die werden seeeeehr beansprucht um immer wieder vom Friedhof in's Questgebiet zu rennen.
> im 1 vs. 1 egal gegen welche Klasse, überhaupt keine Chance. Bis man irgendwas gecastet hat, ist man schon fast tod oder der Gegner hat sich wieder hochgeheilt. Nahkämpfer vom Leib halten geht auch nicht wirklich, denn der Feuerkäfig nützt in 95% der Fälle sowieso nix.
> Aber Spass machts trotzdem
> 
> ...


Ja, da sist schon hart. Ich kenne das Problem bei meinen zu schützenden Fernkämpfern. Wir laufen bei uns meist nur mit der Gildengruppe herum. 2 Heiler, 2 Fernkämpfer, 2 Tanks (Ironbraker + Swordmaster). Nur durch gutes Zusammenspiel schaffen wir es einigermaßen gut unsere Fernkämpfer zu schützen. Das wirklich einzige, dass wir tun können um dies zu gewährleisten ist immer einen Nahkampfer-DD als erstes raus zu nehmen (umhauen) und erst dann auf Heiler und Fernkämpfer zu gehen. Das geht idR auch recht gut, dank Kicks und Roots. Allerdings ist unser Wizard wärenddessen immer dabei die Gegner komplett zu dotten. Auch das nimmt dem Gegner viel Kraft für längere Gefechte. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





Ascían schrieb:


> Beide Gegner waren Heiler, aber während der eine trotz 3er Level über mir gut zu besiegen war ohne Heiltränke, sah man beim anderen auf gleichem Level nichtmal im Ansatz Land. Schon merkwürdig...diese Nahkampfheiler sind wirklich ein wenig OP
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Ja, sind sie im 1 gegen 1. Bei gutem Fokus liegen sie aber sehr schnell im Dreck, da sie nicht mehr dazu kommen ihre Punkte zwecks Heilung aufzubauen und in Heilung auch nicht so wirklich hinterher kommen.



Silvanoshei schrieb:


> Ich spiele nen d11 Zauberer, und ich muss sagen, _wirklich_ beschweren könnte ich mich jetzt nicht. Nunja, manchmal geht's mit tierisch auf den Keks wenn ich total schnell sterbe (als Zauberer hält man echt 0 aus) und im Vergleich dazu aber nichtmal so viel Schaden mache wie zB ne Hexenkriegerin. Und die hat ja um einiges mehr Rüstung und HP.


Nicht ganz richtig. Hexenkriegerin und Hexenjäger/-in tragen leichte Rüstungen und halten damit exakt das selbe aus. Beide sind absolute Glaskanonen, genau wie alle Range DDs. Es ist eben wichtig in Gruppen unterwge szu sein und immer einen Heiler und einen Tank dabei zu haben. Das alleine bringt schon viel.


----------



## Mikell (27. September 2008)

Persönliches fazit bezogen auf Gruppenspiel:

- Eisenbrecher bester Tank: Eidfreund, direkte "Buffstyls" Dauersnare

- Jünger besserer Gruppensupport als Sigma: Jüngerbuff: Chance für alle in Gruppe jemanden zu verlangsamen vs. Heilaura

- Runenpriester+Zelot: Heileg gut...ja heilen...irgendwas Supportmäßiges fehlt da auf der Schadensseite, Debuffs/MiniCC 

- Löwe: Wichtige "Lighttank" fähigkeit auf pet ( uA Snare) leichter nachteil gegenüber Chaosbabar

- Treiber: Wie löwe auch prob mit Bugpet + geringer Eigenschaden 

- Auserkorener: Auren bei stören vom tabben (flaggen7gegenständen) ist zu einfach

1vs1 eztt ist mir Wayne. hab mich schon mim Runenpriester gegen jede Klasse gegenheilen können...ab und an auch wieder nicht. Direktes beobachten ist ert mit 40 Möglich, da bestimmte Fähikeiten/taktiken erst gegen ende Wirkung Zeigen. beispiel Sigma vs Jünger:

Jünger bekommt sehr früh Schadensbuffs/Talente. Sigma bekommt entsprechende Aura erst später, und baut stark auf Taktiken auf.


----------



## Hühnerhabicht (27. September 2008)

Silvanoshei schrieb:


> Nun, ich bin der Meinung dass WAR sehr schön gebalanced ist. Nur eine Klasse ist mir bisher ein Dorn im Auge gewesen: Der Sigmarpriester bzw Jünger des Khaine. Ich finde dass er zu viel aushält, zu stark heilt und zu viel Schaden macht. Meiner Meinung nach sollte sich die gewählte Karriere (oder wie man es nennen will) stärker zeigen. Außerdem ist mir aufgefallen dass Hexenkrieger/jäger und weiße Löwen einen sehr großen Schadensoutput haben. Aber vielleicht wird das ja noch im Endgame. Da mein Charakter noch nicht auf Level 40 ist kann ich noch nichts wirklich sicher sagen!
> 
> mfg. Silva



Sehe ich ähnlich. Seit ich ein Khaineafkwakemeup-Char spiele, ist echt auch die letzte Herausforderung beim Leveln hinfort. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Im 1on1 auch viel zu heftig....


----------



## Silvanoshei (27. September 2008)

Gromthar schrieb:


> Nicht ganz richtig. Hexenkriegerin und Hexenjäger/-in tragen leichte Rüstungen und halten damit exakt das selbe aus. Beide sind absolute Glaskanonen, genau wie alle Range DDs. Es ist eben wichtig in Gruppen unterwge szu sein und immer einen Heiler und einen Tank dabei zu haben. Das alleine bringt schon viel.


Nun, da irrst _du_ dich aber! Ich bin sicher dass nen Hexenkrieger mit lvl 15 auf mehr als knappe 2k hp kommt. Und außerdem hab ich ne Robe an, das ist zwei Klassen drunter (Robe > Mittlere Robe > Leichte Rüstung). Wenn du mich in den Nahkampf schicken würdest, könntest du sofort sehen was ich meine. Außerdem liegt das mit dem Schaden ja eventuell auch daran, dass ich immer casten muss, der Hexenkrieger aber nur Tasten hämmern. Was jetzt nichts gegen unsere Hexenkrieger ist, aber schlicht sagt "bufft meinen Schaden um ein _kleines_ bisschen!

Aber wie schon gesagt, wir haben ja hier noch keine Endgame Situationen.... also was soll's, der ganze Thread ist relativ sinnlos. Dass Sigmar/Jünger OP sind - jedenfalls im 1n1 - wissen wir ja jetzt, und wenn sich das im Endgame nicht ändert, wird Mythic etwas dagegen unternehmen. Immerhin arbeiten die seit 3 Jahren an ner echten Balance!

mfg. silva


----------



## Elathar (27. September 2008)

Wieso?


Wieso kommt dauernd das Argument "Man muss erstmal lvl 40 sein"damit es balanced ist oder spaß macht oO

Ich möchte von anfang an spaß haben.....und mich nicht durch ein scheis spiel rushen,nur um dann im endlevel spaß zu haben.


----------



## sTereoType (27. September 2008)

Elathar schrieb:


> Wieso?
> 
> 
> Wieso kommt dauernd das Argument "Man muss erstmal lvl 40 sein"damit es balanced ist oder spaß macht oO
> ...


du musst nicht lvl 40 sein um ein gebalancetes spiel vorzufinden. man muss nur die vom archetyp zugewiesene aufgabe erfüllen und es läuft. das fernkämpfer auch von Tanks weggekloppt werden können liegt daran, das sie an den fernkämpfer rangekommen sind. das sollte in einer guten gruppe aber nicht passieren. also halten anderen tanks oder nahkämpfer mit snareeffekten mich auf. da kommt jetzt der ranged dd in spiel. andere klassen können zwar auch schaden an mir machen, aber nur bei den ranged dds merk ich auch richtig das schaden durchkommt.


----------



## Silvanoshei (27. September 2008)

sTereoType schrieb:


> du musst nicht lvl 40 sein um ein gebalancetes spiel vorzufinden. man muss nur die vom archetyp zugewiesene aufgabe erfüllen und es läuft. das fernkämpfer auch von Tanks weggekloppt werden können liegt daran, das sie an den fernkämpfer rangekommen sind. das sollte in einer guten gruppe aber nicht passieren. also halten anderen tanks oder nahkämpfer mit snareeffekten mich auf. da kommt jetzt der ranged dd in spiel. andere klassen können zwar auch schaden an mir machen, aber nur bei den ranged dds merk ich auch richtig das schaden durchkommt.


Sry aber das is kein gutes Argument. Die Balance von der wir sprechen gilt für 1on1's. Ansonsten wäre ja jede Klasse gegen jede andere Klasse gut, da zB auch Tanks Schaden machen. Dann wäre zB nen Zauberer gegen alles gut, und sofern du kein Tank bist merkst du auch wenn nen Melee zB Hexenkrieger an dir dran hängt.


----------



## Ghaash (27. September 2008)

finds lustig dass bei WAR immer über tolles pvp balancing gesprochen wird.

das 1on1 sollte viel toller sein als bei WoW.. dort ist pvp balance ja gemeinhin nicht vorhanden (rofl).
was ist nun mit WAR 1on1? schere stein papier.. also garkein balancing für 1on1.
leider funktioniert nichtmal das schere-stein-papier prinzip. tanks machen alles ohne rüstung und mit offensiver range kaputt obwohl sie eigentlich gut gegen nahkämpfer sein sollten. die dmg/heal sowie puredmg melees machen dagegen ihre eigentliche konterklasse tanks kaputt. und heiler machen niemanden kaputt.  healer vs healer geht überhaupt nicht.

dann wird natürlich sofort argumentiert mit WAR is ja auch ein teamspiel.. das ist für teams gebalanced.
und auch hier suckt es gegen WoW ab. im WoW haben wir auf beiden seiten die gleichen möglichkeiten, damit ist es pefekt gebalanced.
in WAR gibt es ja bei beiden fraktionen unterschiedliche klassen. klar, der archetyp ist gleich und viele ähnliche merkmale bei den spiegelklassen... aber total ausgeglichen is es nicht. das wird sich früher oder später noch zeigen, dass manche tank+healer+dd gruppen der gleichen kombo der gegnerfraktion überlegen sind aufgrund des designs.


fazit: balance im kleingruppenbereich gibt es nicht in WAR. balance für massenschlachten ist wahrlich nichts besonderes.


----------



## Aranai (27. September 2008)

Nja ich spiel einen Zeloten, Rang 21, auf Averland und kenne das Problem mit Heilung nur zu gut. Im Rabg Berreich 1-20 ist der Zelot ganz gut, die heilung stimmt auch ( Mehrt oder weniger), aber jetzt in den T3 Gebieten ist eig nichts mehr los. Klar bin ich erst 21 und T3 Bgs gehen bis 31, aber man wird ja auf 28 hochgesetzt, aber das die Dots vom Feuerzauberer für 400-500 ticken, da ist es recht hart sich und auch noch seine Teammitglieder zu heilen. An sic finde ich die Klassen recht Balanced, klar sind manche noch ein bisschen zu stark, aber das Spiel ist noch nicht mal nen Monat draußen, es gibt keine 40iger etc...

Und doch sollten sie etwas an den Zeloten Trees, den son Mischmasch aus heilung und Dmg ist ja schön und gut, aber im Endeffekt iwie unbrauchbar. Lieber nen Tree der auf Heilung/Dmg geht, als ein kunterbunter Mischmasch aus allem.

http://www.wardb.com/career.aspx?id=15   hier nochmal der Talentplaner, könnt ja mal durchgehen und n Feedback dazu abgeben.


----------



## Gartarus (27. September 2008)

Machinisten und Suigger sollten gepachet werden da sie in meien augen im vergleih zu adneren klassen zu wenig Schaden machen. Oder ich irr mich, dann darf man mich natürlich mit Steinen bewerfen xP


----------



## Skullzigg (27. September 2008)

Flywa schrieb:


> Wie findet ihr das Balancing in WAR?
> Also findet ihr dass es "imba" Karrieren gibt oder findet ihr alles passt so wie es ist?
> 
> /discuss
> ...



ich find das balancing im mom noch dumm wird hoffentlich noch gebessert.
healer ziehen zuuu viel aggro :/


----------



## Alasken (27. September 2008)

ich weis nur das ich mit meinem schattenkrieger einen gleichlevligen healer nicht down bekomme keine chance ... und als dd sollte das drin sein ...


----------



## Gromthar (27. September 2008)

Ghaash schrieb:


> finds lustig dass bei WAR immer über tolles pvp balancing gesprochen wird.
> 
> das 1on1 sollte viel toller sein als bei WoW.. dort ist pvp balance ja gemeinhin nicht vorhanden (rofl).
> was ist nun mit WAR 1on1? schere stein papier.. also garkein balancing für 1on1.


Genau, es gibt kein Balancing im 1 gegen 1. Das ist das WAR-Prinzip und das musst Du entweder akzeptieren, oder weiterhin bei einem anderen Spiel bleiben.

Mich als Eisenbrecher macht eigentlich so ziemlich jeder Heiler kaputt und wenn ein Caster seinen Job gut macht sieht es nicht anders aus. Habe ich damit ein Problem? Nein, es ist nunmal Gruppenlastiger als manch anderes Spiel.


----------



## LenoxMcDuff (27. September 2008)

Aranai schrieb:


> Nja ich spiel einen Zeloten, Rang 21, auf Averland und kenne das Problem mit Heilung nur zu gut. Im Rabg Berreich 1-20 ist der Zelot ganz gut, die heilung stimmt auch ( Mehrt oder weniger), aber jetzt in den T3 Gebieten ist eig nichts mehr los. Klar bin ich erst 21 und T3 Bgs gehen bis 31, aber man wird ja auf 28 hochgesetzt, aber das die Dots vom Feuerzauberer für 400-500 ticken, da ist es recht hart sich und auch noch seine Teammitglieder zu heilen. An sic finde ich die Klassen recht Balanced, klar sind manche noch ein bisschen zu stark, aber das Spiel ist noch nicht mal nen Monat draußen, es gibt keine 40iger etc...
> 
> Und doch sollten sie etwas an den Zeloten Trees, den son Mischmasch aus heilung und Dmg ist ja schön und gut, aber im Endeffekt iwie unbrauchbar. Lieber nen Tree der auf Heilung/Dmg geht, als ein kunterbunter Mischmasch aus allem.
> 
> http://www.wardb.com/career.aspx?id=15   hier nochmal der Talentplaner, könnt ja mal durchgehen und n Feedback dazu abgeben.




So wie es im Moment ist bin ich als Heal Schamane einem Zeloten an reiner Healleistung überlegen. Wenn ich Heal skillen verstärken sich alle meine Healzauber während diese beim Zeloten auf alle 3 Skillbäume aufgeteilt sind. Dazu kommt das einige meiner Heilzauber und das Schild an sich stärker sind. In Gruppen zeigt sich das das ich 1.schneller heile als ein Zelot 2. größere Heilungen mache

Da muss glaube ich noch nachgearbeitet werden, so gut mir das persönlich gefällt, sollte der Zelot doch als Heiler etwas stärker sein als ich.

PS: Ja großes Problem ist auch das man als Heiler zuviel Aggro zieht.


----------



## Mookie (27. September 2008)

Alasken schrieb:


> ich weis nur das ich mit meinem schattenkrieger einen gleichlevligen healer nicht down bekomme keine chance ... und als dd sollte das drin sein ...



Alleine auf keinen Fall, wenn der Heiler spielen kann machst du die ganze Zeit  50% weniger Schaden auf ihn und der heilt sich locker hoch hat jedenfalls noch niemand geschafft meinen Zeloten (lvl 32) alleine zu killen die haben es vllt 5min Versucht und sind dann weiter gezogen.
Wenn Heilverringernde Effekte im Spiel sind wirds sicher bissl komplizierter.


----------



## Variolus (27. September 2008)

Zu dem Heiler ziehen zu viel Aggro: das ist so gewollt, davor sollen einen schließlich die Tankklassen schützen, darin liegt auch der gesamte Sinn dieses Systems. Wenn die Tanks nicht tanken sterben die Heiler und somit auch die Tanks... 
Das Balancing find ich im Sinne von jeder tut was er am besten kann gelungen, zumal in dem gern zu Vergleichszwecken herangezogenen WoW (ebenso ein gutes Spiel, immer noch und ich spiels auch) halt keine Option gibt einen Gegner zumindest im PvP zu tanken. 
Ich spiele überwiegend meinen Weißen Löwen und sehe im direkten Vergleich gegen andere MeeleDDs (vor allem Hexenkriegerin) im selben Levelbereich meistens, dass ich diesen überlegen bin. Für mich persönlich ein großer Spaß, für meinen meist chancenlosen Gegner bin ich einfach imba... Dafür sehe ich gegen Tanks überhaupt kein Licht, Fernkämpfer sind mehr als unangenehm, vorallem da es mir schwer fällt schnell genug an diese heran zu kommen und Heiler sind ein Fall für sich, da hab ich das Gefühl es liegt eher am Skill des Spielers ob ich ne Chance hab... Und meist stehen diese ja direkt neben nem Tank. Also geht da oft garnichts.

Grundsätzlich finde ich, dass das viel bejubelte Stein-Schere-Papier nicht wirklich funktioniert, gegen Tanks ist zumindest im T2 einfach kein Kraut gewachsen, sie lassen sich nur durch eine brutale Übermacht niederknüppeln, wenn die Heiler intelligent genug sind, nicht zu weit abseits zu stehen ist da eine vernünftige Kombo einfach hoffnungslos überlegen. Dazu kommt der Umstand, dass die verschiedenen Seiten nicht wirklich vergleichbar sind, Schwarzorks sind einfach interessanter (vielleicht auch grad für ehemalige WoW-Spieler, sehen ja doch sehr gewohnt aus ^^), während andere Tankklassen wenig beachtet werden und ein eindeutiger Mangel herrscht. Die starken Klassenunterschiede sind natürlich vom Warhammer-Universum so vorgegeben, kann aber in einem MMO, mit einem derartigem Schwerpunkt auf PvP, nicht zu einem wirklichen Balancing der verschiedenen Fraktionen führen. Natürlich gilts hier abzuwarten, wie es sein wird, wenn mehr Spieler auf lvl 40 sind, mein Gefühl sagt mir jedoch, es wird immer und auf jedem Realm so sein, dass die Destros einfach gewinnen werden, weil ihre Klassen einfach interessanter sind und sie somit immer eine eindeutige Übermacht haben werden.


----------



## Ascían (27. September 2008)

Mookie schrieb:


> Alleine auf keinen Fall, wenn der Heiler spielen kann machst du die ganze Zeit  50% weniger Schaden auf ihn und der heilt sich locker hoch hat jedenfalls noch niemand geschafft meinen Zeloten (lvl 32) alleine zu killen die haben es vllt 5min Versucht und sind dann weiter gezogen.
> Wenn Heilverringernde Effekte im Spiel sind wirds sicher bissl komplizierter.



Also ich hab gestern einen 21er Zeloten als 18er Schattenkrieger ohne Probleme besiegt - gut, wenn man von den AP-Tränken absieht, ich hatte einfach irgendwann keine Aktionspunkte mehr 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ich freu mich auch auf mein 21. Level, dann probier ich mal eine Shadow Sting Skillung aus, die alle Heileffekte um 50% reduziert. Auf Level 40 gleicht sich sowieso mehr oder weniger alles aus, da man dann richtig skillen kann.


----------



## Mookie (27. September 2008)

Ascían schrieb:


> Also ich hab gestern einen 21er Zeloten als 18er Schattenkrieger ohne Probleme besiegt - gut, wenn man von den AP-Tränken absieht, ich hatte einfach irgendwann keine Aktionspunkte mehr
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Ich hab ja extra dazu gesagt das sie schon wissen sollten was sie da machen! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Und was das Schami > Zelot angeht, ist ein Zelot nicht wesentlich mobiler als ein Schami (ich hab leider keine Ahnung wie sich der Schami spielt) Zeloten sind ja mehr oder weniger Heal&go. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## LenoxMcDuff (27. September 2008)

Variolus schrieb:


> Zu dem Heiler ziehen zu viel Aggro: das ist so gewollt, davor sollen einen schließlich die Tankklassen schützen, darin liegt auch der gesamte dieses Systems.



Ach mach Sachen^^, was ganz neues  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 . Mir ist schon klar das Heilung Aggro erzeugt, was ich bemängel das die Aggro unverhältnismäßig hoch ist. Sprich ich empfinde es als zu hoch wenn der Tank etwa 1 min am Gegner alleine zu gange ist und ich dann einen Hot setze ich sofort Aggro habe. Oder nach minutenlangenkampf aggro bekomme oder mein Schild bereits Aggro erzeugt. 
Für mich unverhältnismäßig viel Aggro auf den Heal gesehen.


----------



## Spyflander (27. September 2008)

cynir schrieb:


> Grundsätzlich ist das Ballancing halbwegs in Ordnung, Schwachpunkte sehe ich eigentlich nur bei den Heilern die vieeel zu wenig aushalten und deutlich zu schwach heilen. Ist ja ok, will keinen WoW-Priester, aber ein Heiler sollte zumindest so viel Heilung haben wie die mittleren DD-Klassen Damage-Output besitzen, kann einfach nicht sein, dass ich als Heiler nen Feuerzauberer nicht gegen nen einzelnen Chaosbarbaren am Leben halten kann weil der mehr Schaden macht als ich Heilung rüberbringe. Wie gesagt, WoW-Zustände müssen nicht sein, wo man 3 Damage Dealer braucht um einen Heiler zu kontern, aber mehr als derzeit muss auf jeden Fall ran.
> 
> Genau wie der Punkt mit zu wenig aushalten. Ein Hexenkrieger macht mich in Sekunden platt, selbst wenn 3 Tanks und 2 DDs versuchen das zu verhindern macht mich der platt, weil er mich schneller down hat als die 5 ihn, auch das darf eigentlich nicht sein, eine Gruppe sollte in der Lage sein ihren Heiler zu verteidigen, das ist derzeit absolut nicht der Fall.




cc ftw!!!
wenn du nen dunkelelfzauberer oder magus dabei hast kommt der nicht an dich ran!!!! mann muss eben im team spielen!!! Das geht halt nur per absprache über ts ect. bei random wirste das nie erleben. DA spielt offt jeder für sich


----------



## Pelorusjack (27. September 2008)

Zum Thema Balancing 

Unterschied von WoW und WAR:

1. Range

Die maximale Reichweite in WoW war 40 Yards (37m). Das ist grundsätzlich schon einmal nicht viel. Das heisst, dass Meleerklassen schnell an den Entfernungskämpfern wie Castern und Jäger dran waren. Die Reichweite in WAR ist grösser, wobei WAR (zumindest unter Level 20) weniger Crowdcontrolling kennt als WoW, wo CC dahin führen musste, dass man die Kontrolle über seinen Char verliert. *Warum musste das so sein*? 
Weil alle Meleer innerhalb von 2-3 Sekunden in Angriffsreichweite waren. Der Warri mit Intercept und Anstürmen sogar nach 1.5 Sekunden. Dazu kommt, dass in WoW die CC's meist nur 24-28 Yards weit reichten, gelegentlich noch weniger. Weil die Meleer also entweder unsichtbar waren oder extrem schnell in Aktionsreichweite, gabs so intensives Crowdcontrolling. 


2. Hindurchrennen

Das ist ein ganz wichtiger Punkt. Man konnte in WoW durch die Leute durchrennen. In WAR kann eine geschlossene Linie dazu führen, dass man nicht durch feindliche Linie rennen kann. Dadurch kann theoretisch jede Klasse zum Tank werden. Damit aber nicht einfach ein Durchgang durch Stoffbällchen verstopft wird, die sich gegenseitig kurz hochheilen, haben Meleer in WAR genug Damage, um mit Hilfe der Supporter schnell durch so eine "Wand" durchzukommen. Am besten zeigt sich das beim Mourkain Tempel, wo sehr oft jene Seite gewinnt, die es schafft, durch die Tanks zu den Supportern vorzudringen. Das Verlieren der eigenen Tanks fühlte sich bis jetzt subjektiv immer so an, wie eine garantierte Niederlage.

*In WoW bedeutet der Tank (seit BC vorallem) insofern nichts, weil es den Tank bei einer PvP Mehrspielersituation gar nicht braucht*. Krieger braucht man vorallem, weil sie Mortal Strike mit hervorragendem Schaden verbinden können.  Hätten auch Mages Mortal Strike gehabt, so hätten sie genug Burst Damage rausgehauen, wie es nötig gewesen wäre. Krieger sind die einzige Tankklasse im PvP von WoW mit genug Leben und Meleerüstung. Da man durch den Tank hindurchrennen kann, gelangt ein Jeder in WoW schnell zum Heiler. Der Warri erfüllt seine Aufgabe also nur dann gut, wenn er es schafft, die Angreifer schneller zu töten als diese den Heiler töten können. In WAR ist der Tank aber zuerst am gegnerischen Tank und nicht zuerst am Supporter, der den eigenen Supporter töten will.


3. Balancing à la Arena

Weil die Heiler bis BC immer Opfer waren, brachte man Abhärtung heraus und skalierte Heiler- und Druidenequip entsprechend. Die Arena intensivierte das Spiel mit gegenseitigem langem Überleben noch, weshalb das Balancing in WoW auf 2v2 und 3v3 Situationen zugeschnitten wurde und noch wird. WoW Open PvP konnte und kann sich so nicht entwickeln - eine Schlacht um eine Burg in WAR ist ein Erlebnis und kein Vergleich zu Open PvP in Halaa. Trotzdem kann ich Blizzard nicht absprechen, nicht alles für's Balancing getan zu haben. Im jetzigen Pre Wotlk Status ist das Spiel balanced wie noch nie seit dem Release.


Balancing in WAR

Jünger und Archmage heilen und machen gleichzeitig Schaden. Soweit ich weiss, machen Jünger nach Schaden gute Areaheals, während AM nach dem heilen auch Schaden austeilen können. Shaman und Runepriester sind meistens führend in der Heilleistung, weil z.B. des Archmages Heilung Dotbasiert ist. Das oben angesprochene NUR (heilen) kann man so spielen, aber es kommt auch auf die Skillung draufan. Es dauerte ja auch lange, bis man in WoW realisierte, dass Schattenpriester zwar Priester, aber deswegen noch lange keine Heiler sind. Die Gesamtleistung von Hybrid Heilern kann in der Summe einen sehr guten Wert abgeben (Damage + Heal). 

Die PvP Situationen sind dank der Szenariomechaniken auch selten 1:1. Und wenn, dann gibt es Unterschiede im Rang und im Equip, die grösser sind als bei WoW, wo meistens alle Level 70 sind. Zumindestens haben alle Spieler reelle Chancen auf Schaden, Abwehr und Flucht, da das Crowdcontrolling nicht so intensiv ist und die Distanzen auch grösser. 

Als Ordnungsspieler ist das Balancing gut fühlbar, weil man dazu tendiert, mit etwa den gleichen Leuten zusammenzutreffen in den Szenarien. Das Interessante dabei ist, dass man innerhalb von 2-3 Stunden auf verschiedenste Gegnergruppen prallt. Dabei ist interessant zu sehen, wie unterschiedlich die eigene Gruppe sich doch schlägt. Es sind massivste Unterschiede festzustellen. Zwei motivierte Goblinschamanen oder ein Feuermagier können DEN Unterschied überhaupt machen. Es sind immer wieder andere, die beim Damage und Heal oben zu finden sind: meiner Meinung nach ein gutes Zeichen! 

Mfg Lumi (Averland RvR)


----------

